# California Filing of local ordinances



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2012)

California Building Standards Commission

Filing of local ordinances for Cities & Counties

http://www.documents.dgs.ca.gov/bsc/ordinances/2010/Local-Amendments-Master-Template_Webposting.doc

SUCCESSFULLY FILED ORDINANCES:

Local Jurisdiction Ordinance Filings.

No city or county amendment is effective until the city or county files the change and its related findings with the BSC. The failure of a city or county to file its amendment with the BSC implies that the California Building Standards Code, without amendment, applies within that local jurisdiction


----------



## Mark K (Jan 19, 2012)

Local jurisdictions in California can only make amendments if they are at least as strict as the CBC and if they can make a finding of reasonable necessity based on local climate, geology or topography.  The Building Standards Commission will do no more than verify that findings were submitted.  They will not verify whether the findings are reasonable or make sense.


----------

